#ubuntu-budgie 2017-01-27
<jbicha> wow, not many people here :)
<jbicha> besides me, we've got a bot, elky and two fossfreedom's
<jbicha> One reason metapackages use a lot of Depends instead of just Recommends is to avoid odd things like bug 1635801
<fossfreedom_> jbica: aye ... split personality ;P
<fossfreedom_> jbica: so meta-packages should be ALL depends i.e. don't use ( ... ) syntax?
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: ... would be helpful if I could actually type your handle!
<jbicha> you can still use recommends but use depends for the stuff that users should definitely still have installed
<fossfreedom_> makes sense
<jbicha> the line is fuzzy though as there's disagreement about what users should be able to uninstall but still benefit from the metapackage
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-23
<jergas> Hello!
<jergas> I have an Ubuntu Budgie installation based on Ubuntu 17.04. I was trying to update the software and noticed support is gone and the repos are down. I changed sources.list to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com, and the Software Updater is offering me an upgrade to Ubuntu 17.10, but what I would really like is to upgrade Ubuntu Budgie, rather than vanilla Ubuntu. Can I do that? How?
<bashfulrobot> jergas - have a look at the release notes for 17.10 - we outlined the process for each of the previous versions.
<bashfulrobot> https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2017/09/25/17-10-release-notes
<bashfulrobot> jergas: were you by chance the person I helped on Twitter with this? Just curious if it was one and the same. Found it funny that I had a similar request twice in one day.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-24
<alexsson> I fucked up my /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexsson> Anyone have a copy of it to show?
<alexsson> I am on 17.04 and my release file got deleted and could not upgrade to 17.10, so then I modified /etc/apt/sources.list and now everything is fucked up.
<alexsson> *Release file for 17.04
<bashfulrobot> alexsson I personally do not have a copy (been off of .04 for some time). I'll see if we can dig it up.
<bashfulrobot> alexsson you can try this.
<bashfulrobot> Remove the corrupted one
<bashfulrobot> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<bashfulrobot> Open software-properties-gtk
<bashfulrobot> sudo -i software-properties-gtk
<bashfulrobot> oops.... meant to send you the link:
<bashfulrobot> https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-28
<japa> So wondering if I can get some assistance regarding my install usb it's not installing grub it tries to install it on "dm" ill have to be home tonight to confirm the full message
<fossfreedom> japa you need to set the usb device as the place to install grub - a good run through describing this is here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/
<japa> Why is the boot drive where to install grub if it'll be on my pc?
<japa> Just out of curiosity since thats not something I've ever heard of. I'm reimaging
<fossfreedom> if you are installing everything on the USB stick - the USB stick needs to have grub.
<japa> I'm installing to pc from Ian
<japa> Usb*
<fossfreedom> k - write your usb flash drive from the ISO using something like etcher.  It will correctly install everything to enable you to boot from USB to install onto  a PC
<japa> I actually used either
<japa> Etcher*
<japa> That's what's weird the setting up the iso on usb was successful but when installing it throws an error trying to install the bootloader
<fossfreedom> have you got four primary partitions on the hard-drive?
<japa> It's not in front of me so not sure.
<fossfreedom> maybe that's the issue - you can't have more than four primary partitions
<japa> Thanks. Hadn't thought of that weird that I wouldn't. I will check this when I get home. I was going to bring it to work to work on but I forgot it.
<japa> I was hoping it would be a relatively simple fix
